# Looking for long term rental Spain (with garage)



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi as the title states, I am looking for a long term rental within close proximity to any of the major airports as I travel frequently with work. 

Preference would go to Alicante/Malaga/Marbella areas close to beach and amenities, the latter is importnat because I will be leaving the property unoccupied 6 months a year.

My criteria would include the following

long term 1 year
2+ bedroom villa/house/apartment
must have large garage to hold my two motorbikes and parts for racing
close to major airport and amenities (not rural)
preferably a pool this can be communal
furnished
sky tv to get uk channels etc


If you have anything suitable please send me a pm or reply on here thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

j9falco said:


> Hi as the title states, I am looking for a long term rental within close proximity to any of the major airports as I travel frequently with work.
> 
> Preference would go to Alicante/Malaga/Marbella areas close to beach and amenities, the latter is importnat because I will be leaving the property unoccupied 6 months a year.
> 
> ...


Have you tried google?? Or letting agents??

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

j9falco said:


> Hi as the title states, I am looking for a long term rental within close proximity to any of the major airports as I travel frequently with work.
> 
> Preference would go to Alicante/Malaga/Marbella areas close to beach and amenities, the latter is importnat because I will be leaving the property unoccupied 6 months a year.
> 
> ...


I am intigued, what do you do that gives you the chance to travel internationally and have racing bikes? My DH would sooooo want that job!


----------



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

nina874 said:


> I am intigued, what do you do that gives you the chance to travel internationally and have racing bikes? My DH would sooooo want that job!


oil rigs


----------



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> Have you tried google?? Or letting agents??
> 
> Jo xxx


exhausted my options on google with probably 20+ sites nothing really matching my criteria all seem to be in the back of beyond, thanks anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

j9falco said:


> exhausted my options on google with probably 20+ sites nothing really matching my criteria all seem to be in the back of beyond, thanks anyway.


Thats surprising?? There is quite a surplus of properties around here that fit the bill - the only thing that maybe a problem is a garage as such, altho many have outbuildings??!

Jo xxxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

j9falco said:


> oil rigs


I dont know about apartments with a garage, but I bet that you could rent the apartment and find someone local to rent you a garage no worries.

I will have to make sure that my dh doesnt read this thread or he will be wanting to get re trained to do your job, and I guess that would mean him being away a lot!


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

j9falco said:


> oil rigs


Can I turn this around?
My son has tried googling for jobs on the oil rigs without success. He would like to find a job with 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. You know what I mean? We cannot find a form of words that return correct google searches. Do you have any links to sites that offer these kinds of jobs?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

j9falco said:


> Hi as the title states, I am looking for a long term rental within close proximity to any of the major airports as I travel frequently with work.
> 
> Preference would go to Alicante/Malaga/Marbella areas close to beach and amenities, the latter is importnat because I will be leaving the property unoccupied 6 months a year.
> 
> ...



Hi

When would you need availability? I know of something but it isn't available just now 

Maiden


----------



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

Still looking I hve singled down to Alicante now as the airport has good links to Malaysia where I work and office in Aberdeen as in central to most tracks for my bikes. I have seen two places in cox and Catral that look good, but any thing else? 151 views on this thread so far must be something else. If not may take one of those places at 450 euros seems cheap and close to Alicante and airport.

People looking for oil rig jobs unless you have worked on oil rigs I would forget it, if you have oil rig experience pm me what you do and i'll send some sites I work in drilling so thats really all I know plus theres tons of oil rig workers in Alicante on 2/2 and 4/4 like me for contacts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

j9falco said:


> Still looking I hve singled down to Alicante now as the airport has good links to Malaysia where I work and office in Aberdeen as in central to most tracks for my bikes. I have seen two places in cox and Catral that look good, but any thing else? 151 views on this thread so far must be something else. If not may take one of those places at 450 euros seems cheap and close to Alicante and airport.
> 
> People looking for oil rig jobs unless you have worked on oil rigs I would forget it, if you have oil rig experience pm me what you do and i'll send some sites I work in drilling so thats really all I know plus theres tons of oil rig workers in Alicante on 2/2 and 4/4 like me for contacts.


Hi

If you post one more time then I can private message you

Maiden


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

j9falco said:


> Still looking I hve singled down to Alicante now as the airport has good links to Malaysia where I work


To give you something to get your PM status up and to answer something I am interested in:

When you say Alicante has good links to Malaysia, could you expand? We are looking at best ways to get to Spain from Oz without going via London - Thai Airways seems the only one we can find - goes direct from Bangkok to Madrid....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jockm is it only London that want avoid or are you trying for a direct flight? It would help if we knew where your start point is Oz.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I know of three people who work on the rigs 4/4 & live here . Two ( Brits. ) work in the North sea & a Norwegian who works in Norway.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Jockm is it only London that want avoid or are you trying for a direct flight? It would help if we knew where your start point is Oz.


We are hoping for a 1 stop jobbie from Brisbane to Spain - Madrid or Barcelona - although Bilbao would be ideal although this ain't going to happen without a stop-over in London. Normally we would LOVE to stop in London but we will be collecting unaccompanied baggage from the airport on arrival which can arrive between 3 and 7 days after us (so they say). So we won't have time to linger in London, and also don't want to lug the rest of our stuff around London with us.

So yeah, that's the deal!


----------



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

jockm said:


> We are hoping for a 1 stop jobbie from Brisbane to Spain - Madrid or Barcelona - although Bilbao would be ideal although this ain't going to happen without a stop-over in London. Normally we would LOVE to stop in London but we will be collecting unaccompanied baggage from the airport on arrival which can arrive between 3 and 7 days after us (so they say). So we won't have time to linger in London, and also don't want to lug the rest of our stuff around London with us.
> 
> So yeah, that's the deal!


i was going alicante-barcelona-amsterdam-kuala lumpar because i'm platinum with airfrance/klm keeps my miles up and company gets special deals with them but 26 hours to kl is a lot better than rio - kl taking me 2 1/2 days right now


----------



## j9falco (Mar 30, 2010)

jockm said:


> To give you something to get your PM status up and to answer something I am interested in:
> 
> When you say Alicante has good links to Malaysia, could you expand? We are looking at best ways to get to Spain from Oz without going via London - Thai Airways seems the only one we can find - goes direct from Bangkok to Madrid....


this is how my company flys me 18-20 hours each way

MH 2597 19MAY Miri - Kuala Lumpur 1815 2140 Confirmed
KL 810 19MAY Kuala Lumpur - Amsterdam 2315 0555+1 Confirmed
KL 1699 20MAY Amsterdam - Madrid 0650 0925 Confirmed
UX 3851 20MAY Madrid - Alicante 1240 1345 Confirmed

UX 3850 14JUN Alicante - Madrid 1145 1245 Confirmed
KL 1704 14JUN Madrid - Amsterdam 1655 1940 Confirmed
KL 809 15JUN Amsterdam - Kuala Lumpur 2055 1500+1 Confirmed
MH 2597 15 JUN Kuala Lumpur - Miri 2040 2255 Confirmed


----------

